

Tools for Coders and Developers - nicolasd
http://dailytekk.com/2012/09/24/100-terrific-tools-for-coders-developers/

======
zalew
I love it when a website wants me to tweet-like-+1 them with an annoying popup
even before I got the chance to check out their content.

------
zwieback
Real eye opener for me. Been coding for 30 years and have not heard of hardly
any of these things. I'm sure this is focussed mainly on web/social/mobile
developers but I would have thought there's more overlap with traditional app
development and embedded development, which is what I'm doing.

My favorite tools:

\- Keil IDE + Eclipse, Visual Studio

\- Coverity for static analysis

\- git and SVN on our own servers

\- Jenkins for CI

\- homegrown unit testing framework

\- RallyDev for tracking

What I'm seeing on the list from the article is a lot of online tools for
faster collaboration. That's really where I can see traditional development
models could learn from the web crowd.

~~~
gutnor
Today with close to 0 money and 0 time spent you can be setup with a
professional grade development environment for a one man/few men shop with
continuous integration, test/prod servers, bug tracking, ...

Parallel to that there is a similar list of utilities that handle the
management part of the business. (time management, meeting, marketing,
billing, ...)

All of those give you opportunities to scale your business before you need to
"enterprisify". Quite an exiting time for experimenting businesses on the
cheap.

One worry though, there is not much "open source" or more precisely a lot of
lock in. Nothing new of course for cloud based SaS, but still something ...

------
philip1209
Can anybody shed light on how Modulus is different from Heroku? Just curious
because I saw them at the Brandery in Cincinnati and it was explained to me as
a "Heroku for Node," even though it is my understanding that Heroku supports
Node.

------
shreyansj
No BitBucket for Source Control.

No Cloud9 for web-based IDE.

No BugZilla for bug tracking.

No XNA for Game development.

This is a weird list.

------
vineet
Found a number of tools that I hadn't heard of before. Love the effort.

------
dtnguyen1
Interesting that they didn't include IDEs

